# Big Lazer WMA on Sat



## bluebronco93 (Jan 24, 2010)

My friend and I went on a little trip to Big Lazer WMA.  We arrived around 10 am and the range was filled. We shot our pistols for about an hour and a half and then decided to drive down to the flint.  We drove about two miles down the dirt road to the dead end and then hiked about two miles along the flint and then on to Big Lazer Creek.  We had a blast exploring and even found some pieces of pottery that I'm going to post a little later.  We'll be going back soon to explore more along the river when the water goes down. All in all it was a great way to spend a Saturday. Thanks for your time.

-Chris


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time can't wait to see pictures of your find.you got that jeep clean and ready for the next trip.


----------



## bluebronco93 (Jan 24, 2010)

*a few more*

Here are a few pictures of the piece of pottery I found. I found a few little pieces but this one is the biggest with the engravings on it. If anybody could tell me anything more about it I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks and the Jeeps always ready...haha. The rains washing it outside right now.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool shots - especially the splashing!


----------



## Hoss (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like you had a blast.  Neat shots.  

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice shots.Post yer pttery shots in the Primative section and you'll get alot of help.


----------



## leo (Jan 25, 2010)

nice pics, 10-4 on the pottery in the primitive forum


----------



## rip18 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sounds like a fine way to spend the day!


----------



## Smokey (Jan 25, 2010)

Days like that are hard to beat.


----------



## bluebronco93 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone...the day was awesome and definitely memorable.


----------

